# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  ولد العم (باللهجة الكويتية)

## فجر الحرية

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذي اول مشاركة لي و حبيت ان اضع بين ايديكم قصه و ان شاء الله راح تعجبكم وكل ما شفت تفاعل منكم راح احط جزء ملاحظة : اني ما حصلت المكان المناسب و حطيته اهني يلا نبدأ...........

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على اشرف الانبياء والمرسلين

ابطال القصه 

سمر : بنت حلوة وعليها حركات صبيان لانها البنت الوحيده من بين 3 اصبيان
يعقوب: ولد عم سمر , حلو ومغرور وميت على سمر 
سارة: اخت يعقوب الحلوة وصديقه سمر 
حمد : ولد عم سمر وسارة .. اللي راد من السفر 
حمدان : اخو سمر الكبير عاشق سارة


اول جزء 

انتبهوا 

القنبله 





الجزء الأول:
==========
صبحيه يوم اليمعة .. الكل كان نايم في بيت بو حمدان .. ما-عدا سمر اللي تاخذ راحتها بعيد عن اخوانها عشان تمارس رياضتها اليومية .. كرة السلة .. سمر البنت الأولى بعايلة بوحمدان اللي معروف عنه بأبو الشباب من كثر الصبيان اللي عنده .." لا اله الا الله " أمها نجاة البحرينية الأصل تزوجت من أبو حمدان قبل 25 سنه يوم كانوا يدرسون مع بعض في مصر.. حبوا بعض من أول نظرة وما قدروا انهم الا يتزوجوا وانتقلت نجاة مع زوجها للكويت بعيد عن أهلها.

الشمس للحين ما جاست حرارتها الأرض وسمر فرحانة حيل بالجو ويالسة تتنقز وتنقز الكورة وياها واهي تقول في خاطرها .. لا يوبا اليوم لازم لازم العب وياهم مو على كيفهم لمتى لازم اتحمل ثقل دم حمدانو ومشعلو واخليهم دايم ينفذون فيا مقالبهم

وظلت تتدرب ليما دقت ساعتها الالكترونيه بموعد قعده امها ولقفت الكورة وقامت تراكض بعمرها عشان تلحق على غرفتها قبل لا يشوفها احد 
للاسف الشديد الوالده كانت صاحيه وقاعده بالصاله تشرب شاي الصبح وتهز ريلها لانها تدري ان بنتها للحين على حركاتها " الصبيانيه" على حد تعبيرها بس سمر اللي ماعطه امها اقنور ... على فكرة سمر ما تتكلم عربي عشان تقهر امها. 
" انتي ما تيوزين " اوووووووووووف قالت سمور في خاطرها بدت محاظرة يوم اليمعه .. المشكله ان سمر حافظه هالمحاظرة بالتفصيل الممل .. وحافظة المقطع اللي ينزل فيه اخوها ناصر اللي اهو توأم سمور بس ما يتشابهون على الرغم من علاقتهم القوية مع بعضهم البعض .. يوم نزل نصور ظل مكانه واقف عند الدري واهو يضحك على اخته وشكلها الملان من كلام امها وما تدري شنو تسوي والتفتت حق نصور اللي مو شايل روحه من الضحك والكركرة على سمور المسيجينه واهي يالسه تتوعد فيه وتقول له بصوت واطي ما ينسمع .. بوريك يالدب بوريك واهو راح فوق عشان ينادي اخوانه عشان تكمل التطميشه عليها. ويوم انزلو الشباب انصدموا بابوهم اللي كان قاعد بالصاله وسمور الدبه تتدلع عليه 

حمدان . اكبر الاخوان . اول من سلم على ابوه وحب راسه وايده ويلس حذال ابوه بعد ما شبع من مرافس سمور المسيجينه عشان تتباعد شوي واهو يقول لها : خفي دلع يالدبه
سمور : انت مو شغلك يا ويه البطه لا تتدخل. يا ملغك 
قامت سمور واهي تتحدى اخوانها كلهم 
سمر: اليوم انتو زهبو حالكم حق اكبر فوز يا اخواني الاعزاء لاني راح اشارككم في اللعب مع عيال عمي يوسف وعمي سليمان.
الكل سكت ومرة وحده انفجروا كلهم الشباب بالضحك . ووقف مشعلو .. اكبر مليغ بالعايله واهو يحاربها
مشعل: انتي شفيج جذي وايد تتلزقيين بالرياييل لايكون ريال واحنه ماندري .. لاتحلمين يا بعد قلبي لان ماكو لعب وكافي عااااااااد صار لج دهر وانتي دوم تهددينا بهالموضوع وماردج تنثبرين مكانج يم راما الخدامه 
سمر: انت ماتقول من وين لك هالملغ .. والتفتت صوب ابوها اللي يالس يضحك من قلب عليها 
سمر: يوبا شوف ولدك هاذا الجيكر ما يخليني العب وياكم 
الاب : يوبا ما يصير تلعبين ويا الشباب انتي بنت حلاتج مثل بنت عمج سويرة يحليلها كل الانوثه فيها 
سمر : اووووووووووووف انه هاذي سارو ما ادانيها .. ولا تقعد تقولي تشبهي فيها يوبا متى راح تفهم اني يونيك 
حمدانو: قلبي ويهج زين قال شنو قال يونيك .. انتي فهمي معناته يوبا بعدين تحجي 
سمر : انه اعرف معناته مو مثلك ياللوووح ما تعرف الyes من الno 
نصور يلس حذال حمدان واهو ناوي نويه على اخته : انه اقوللج الyes والno حقت اخوي noلعب و yes حقران لج هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يلس الكل يضحك عليها واهي منقهرة حييييييييييل منهم ويلست تكمل دلع علىابوها. 
سمر : يوبا شوف هالبط هاذولي .. ولا واحد فيه خير يالسين يتعافرون وياي مو من شي من الخوف انهم يغلبون كبديل عن كل يمعه جدام يعقوب ورشود 
واهي تتدلع اكثر : يوبا حبيبي تكفى عاد عاد احبك انه.. محد يحبك كثر ما انه احبك تكفى يوبا طلبتك 
الاب: انزين يالله عاد ساح نصج وانتي تتدلعين .. كمل كلامه واهو يحاجي الشباب .. يالله يا عيال خلوها تلعب
الشباب كلهم بصوت واحد : تكفى تكفى يوبا شنو نلعبها 
حمدان : هاذي اصلا تفشلنا جدام عيال خالي وعمي شنو بنت تراكض ويانا
مشعل: أي يوبا شنو خبله هاذي بتمشي خبالها عليك لا يوبا انت اكبر من جذي
نصور : أي نعم هاذي اكبر خبله يوبا لا تمشي كلامها عليك 
سمر: نصور اوريك يالخاين ان كلمت النسرة زينو عنك هاذا ويهي 
مشعل : تكفين عاد ويا ويهج
نصور : اصلا انه مو محتاجج يالخبله كفايه اني اتكشخ واركب سيارتي وايي صوب مدرستكم واخبل رفيجتج هاذي واخليها تستخف بالهده لذا لا تقعدين تهددين 
الاب: يالله عاد كافي يا عيال وانتي يا سماري .. حبيبتي فظيها سيرة يعني كل مرة لازم تعلينا بهالساالفه 
سمر عاد بوزت ونزلت البراطم من القهر واهي تقول لابوها 
سمر/: يا ريتني ولد جليله حظ انه والله لكن انتو يا قوم البط بيي اليوم اللي بتتوسلوني العب وياكم لكن اللي يوافق
كملت كلامها واهي تركض على الدري وحابسها دموعها من القهر لان ماعندها اصدقاء ولا رفيجه تشكي لها همها ومشاكلها.


*

----------


## فجر الحرية

شكرا جزيلا على النقل
يلاااا وين الاعضاء ؟؟؟!!
شكلها القصه ما عجبتكم ترى و راها وااجد ابيات و على فكره القصه وايد حلوه

----------

